# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  80mg Roacutanne per dag

## hoepol

Hoi allemaal,


Ik ben sinds een week of 6 aan de roacutanne kuur, aangezien mijn bloed onderzoek goed was en relatief weinig last van bijwerkingen heb, heeft mijn dermatoloog voorgeschreven dat ik een dubbele dosis mag.
Nu ga ik van 40mg per dag naar 80mg per dag
Ik ben een man 22 jaar en van 72 kg

Is deze dosis niet te zwaar?


Mvg

----------


## pruts

Wow dat is veel! Normaal word dat berekend op gewicht. Maar als een dermatoloog dat heeft gezegd... Je kan 't altijd eens navragen als je ongerust bent...
Succes!

----------


## hoepol

bedankt voor je reactie.

ik had contact op genomen voor de zware dosis. maar is wederom weer bevestigd dat ik 2x per dag 2x20mg capsules moet innemen. ook bij de apotheek vonden ze het erg hoge dosering. ik ga nog niet beginnen aan de 80 mg. blijf tijdelijk wel even safe op 60mg

mvg.

----------

